# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Anyone know where Tom's Place went?



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey,

Just out of curiousity, where the did Tom's Place go? I left the hobby about three years ago, and I recently came back, and no Tom's. Just curious if anyone knew where it went. Thanks. Kevin


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

It was struggling for a long time, and I think he finally just called it quits


----------

